# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Mời các bạn mới bước vào làng nghề Tin học ghé thăm Website của mình.

## nhunhamnho

Các bạn thân mến, mình vừa tự tay làm xong 1 cái Forum nho nhỏ. Các bạn ghé thăm và cho mình ý kiến nhé.

Trang này thích hợp với các bạn thích hoc hỏi và đây cũng là nơi các bạn lưu trữ lại những gì mà các bạn cho là hay để khi cần các bạn khỏi phải mất công tìm kiếm....

Nói chung là nó tựa tựa Forum nhưng nó ở dạng...Mini....HiHi

Ghé thăm cho vui nhé các bạn.

http://canhcuacongnghe.tk/

----------

